# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August/September 2019

## spellbee2

_Since we're already half-way through August by the time I was able to post this, I've decided that these tasks will be for both the rest of August and all of September. We'll try to get back on track for October. - spellbee2_


Source: Santander Bank

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Attend an awards ceremony and steal a trophy. _(squidnapping)_
*Basic Task ii* - Break into a TV station, and interrupt live programming. _(FireFlyMan)_

*Advanced Task i* - Lead a pirate crew to capture a ship. _(FireFlyMan)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Have it rain people. Catch one. _(squidnapping)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Have your body burst into a ton of miniature clones of yourself. _(Lang)_


*AUGUST'S/SEPTEMBER'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Focus on different muscles in your body and make them flex.
5. Taste something. Does it taste like you'd exp
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Walk barefoot for a while. How does the ground feel on your feet?

----------


## RelicWraith

Got these two months' bonus task done:


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task - Explode into mini-clones of self_: 




...I float around for a bit, when I find an open chute. I jumped down, to find that it was a bottomless pit. A bit startling for the first minute, but it got old fast. I then thought of some tasks. First in mind was this month's bonus task.I concentrate for a bit, while simultaneously performing trite feux-ninjutsu hand gestures. Smoke suddenly bursts around me, and I felt myself getting compressed. Once cleared, I find the walls much further apart, along with dozens of clones of myself falling above and nearby (mostly silhouettes from above).  Not the thousands of clones as expected, but mission accomplished nonetheless. I repeated this, just to be thorough.

----------


## Lang

I don't have time to post me the texts for each dream and I don't know if this even counts at this point but, I completed two other tasks. Besides they are a little more personal to me. 

HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/11-25-2019-88220/

HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/12-7-2019-88302/

----------


## Lang

Again, busy So, I don't have time post much right now: 

Here: "Advanced Task i - Lead a pirate crew to capture a ship." (FireFlyMan) (Complete) https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/12-11-2019-88323/

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Completed all tasks of the month for this thread!_: 






HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/11-25-2019-88220/

HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/12-7-2019-88302/

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/12-11-2019-88323/

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/12-12-2019-88327/

HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lan...10-2019-87559/

----------


## FryingMan

No updates for months after September?

----------


## Lang

Technically it was supposed to be locked at the end of each month but, I think it was left open. I probably shouldn't have posted here but, I hey I did do them.

----------


## 9sk

I feel like it would be coolest to steal from a Master Thief ceremony, and interrupt a programming that’s basically your own Truman Show

----------


## Lang

Okay, I guess this thread had it's run. Perhaps it is truly time to close it. I mean before it more veers off-topic.  
9sk: Suggest it in the right thread.

----------


## FryingMan

> Technically it was supposed to be locked at the end of each month but, I think it was left open. I probably shouldn't have posted here but, I hey I did do them.



My motivation was: hoping for a new TOTM posting for the current month!

----------

